# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Vinila fonokorektors

## normundss

Saņēmos un saskrūvēju korpusā fonokorektoru.
Konkrētā shēma http://sound.westhost.com/project06.htm izvēlēta ar domu viegli, ātri un ne pārāk dārgi kaut ko uztaisīt lai var paklausīties plates, kamēr es nobriestu nopietnākam risinājumam.  Pagaidām lietoju tikai MM galviņu, tā ka MC pieslēgšanas iespēja šobrīd nav aktuāla. Barošana arī elementāra no tās pašas vietnes http://sound.westhost.com/project05b.htm
Korpuss kā parasti no http://www.modushop.biz, detaļas gandrīz visas no Farnell.



Precīzi saurbt caurumus ar rokas urbjmašīnu tā arī neesmu iemācījies - urbis dreifē, ligzdas šķībi.  Bet nu ok, no priekšas neredz   ::   Zemes spailei skrūve derētu kādi 5-10mm garāka, tagad par 1 apgriezienu atskrūvējot viss birst nost.


Ja taisītu pa smalko, varētu vēl iekšā noekranēt pastiprinātāja platīti, bet pagaidu variantam ir ok.  Uz ausi nekas nefonē.
Trafs un plates pielipināti pie korpusa ar "extra strong" divpusējo līmlenti, lai nav jāurbj caurumi.  Plates turas apbrīnojami labi, iespējams ka nākotnē šādu metodi izmantošu vairāk.  Trafu gan būtu labāk pieskrūvēt.
Korpusa anodētās detaļas ir savstarpēji praktiski izolētas, tāpēc pie skrūvju vietām visur noskrāpēju līdz plikam metālam lai viss korpuss ir sazemēts.


Kopumā tagad apskatoties, varēja plati likt pavisam tuvu ieejas ligzdām un nemocīties ar ekranētajiem vadiem.  Uzliktu parastu 10mm garu vadiņu un miers.
Nezinu īsti vai atskaņotāja zemes vadu labāk slēgt pie signāla zemes vai tīkla zemes. Pašlaik ir pie tīkla/korpusa.  Ideālā variantā atskaņotāja zemes spaili taisītu izolētu no korpusa, lai var pamēģināt abus variantus.


Korpuss/tīkla zeme savienota ar shēmas zemi barošanas bloka izejā caur 10R/0,1uF.


OPampi ir ligzdās, kas nav ideāli, bet gribēju pamēģināt vai un kā atšķiras dažādu opampu skanējums.  Sākotnēji pamēģināju TL072, NE5532 un OPA2134.  Tagad ir LME49720.
Paldies NatSemi par bezmaksas paraugiem un 1 dienas UPS express piegādi no Singapūras!  ::  Vēl es no viņiem nahaļavu dabūju dārgos opampus  LME49720HA, LME49710HA un LME49713HA ar current feedback TO-99 metāla korpusos nākamajam preampam  ::  Metāla bundžu versijas it kā skanot jūtami labāk par tām kas plastmasas korpusos   ::  .  Pats jau nemaksātu 20Ls par vienu opampu lai šito pārbaudītu, bet tā būs jāpamēģina.
Kaut kur pa pasauli vēl klejo mani bezmaksas paraugi no Linear Tech LT1112, LT1124, LT1028.

TL072 skanēja diezgan netīri, laikam pārāk trokšņaini.  NE5532 bija manām ausīm nebaudāmi, kliedzoši vidi, ļoti "forward" skaņa.  OPA2134 ir pat ļoti ok.  LME49720 salīdzinot ar OPA2134 ir tīrāka, vēl detalizētāka skaņa.  Atļaušos teikt - labāka mikrodinamika, kaut īsti nezinu ko tas nozīmē   ::  . 

Nākotnes plānos ir pamēģināt šai pašai shēmai uzlikt barošanu caur opampiem, apmēram kā http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1651.pdf.  Pēc tam var pamēģināt uztaisīt visu preampu uz vienas no AN-1651 shēmām, ja jau mikrenes uzdāvināja   ::

----------


## osscar

Labs, korpuss un akurāts izpildījums. Par pašiem phono komentāru nav, tik cik esmu visādas sarežģītas shēmas papētījis uz instrumentālajiem ampiem, ar paralēliem n lauķiem un ar foto diožu barošanu. Jā šitie opīši skaitās labi, kaut daudzi slavē veco ne5532. Pamazām briestu vinilam.

----------


## kaspich

vechi hifiliitikji, bez obid, bet - hanrena 2polaara baroshana, ja feedback visur kondensatori [veel labaak - neshunteeti ELEKTROLIITI]? 
vot, PRIEKS kam? tad njemam vienpolaaru, un miers.

Normund, es patieshaam ljoti alkstu blindu ar Tevi eksperta lomaa. dikti, dikti!  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tie korpusi tam *.biz smuki. Par montāžu nekomentēšu, man labāk neuztaisīt šā vai tā.
Lai būtu interesantāka vērtēšana, pastāsti, kāds vinila galds (turntable), roka (tonearm), galviņa, adata bija priekšā, kāds amps un skandas pakaļā (par ampu es nojaušu)  :: 
Kādas plates bija parastie testa trusīši, ar ko skaņu salīdzināji?
Par vadiem  ::  vari nestāstīt.

----------


## normundss

> vechi hifiliitikji, bez obid, bet - hanrena 2polaara baroshana, ja feedback visur kondensatori [veel labaak - neshunteeti ELEKTROLIITI]? 
> vot, PRIEKS kam? tad njemam vienpolaaru, un miers.
> 
> Normund, es patieshaam ljoti alkstu blindu ar Tevi eksperta lomaa. dikti, dikti!


 Šo shēmu paņēmu lai vienkārši un ātri varētu kaut ko strādājošu salipināt un vispār plates paklausīties.  Tagad var domāt ko taisīt "pa īstam".  Cerams ka "īsto" varēs iebāzt tajā pašā kastē.

Nu nav problēmu ar blindu, vajag tik izdomāt tēmu, vietu un laiku. Man arī nav problēmu, ja izrādītos ka blindā neko neatšķiru.  Iedomām arī ir ļoti reāla ietekme uz uztveri,  gaišā vai tumšā telpā viss skan atšķirīgi.  Blindā to noteikti neatšķiršu   ::  .

----------


## kaspich

> vechi hifiliitikji, bez obid, bet - hanrena 2polaara baroshana, ja feedback visur kondensatori [veel labaak - neshunteeti ELEKTROLIITI]? 
> vot, PRIEKS kam? tad njemam vienpolaaru, un miers.
> 
> Normund, es patieshaam ljoti alkstu blindu ar Tevi eksperta lomaa. dikti, dikti! 
> 
> 
>  Šo shēmu paņēmu lai vienkārši un ātri varētu kaut ko strādājošu salipināt un vispār plates paklausīties.  Tagad var domāt ko taisīt "pa īstam".  Cerams ka "īsto" varēs iebāzt tajā pašā kastē.
> 
> Nu nav problēmu ar blindu, vajag tik izdomāt tēmu, vietu un laiku. Man arī nav problēmu, ja izrādītos ka blindā neko neatšķiru.  Iedomām arī ir ļoti reāla ietekme uz uztveri,  gaišā vai tumšā telpā viss skan atšķirīgi.  Blindā to noteikti neatšķiršu   .


 


par gaishu/tumshu telpu - tas gan. nenormaala atskjiriiba. tikliidz kaa kairina redzes nervus, dzirdes nervi paliek novaartaa..

starp citu, 2134 klausoties [par citaam no galvas neatceros] to C4 vajag vaakt aaraa. vinjsh vispaar ir nekorekts. delj vinja 2134 uz augshaam bija paaugstinaati kroplji, rezultaataa - dzidrums pachakarets [bardaks].


chalim reaali pirmie solji elektronikaa [shemas aftoram].
kaads man var pastaastiit, kaada jeega no 317/337? nu, iznjemot to, ka papildus 4 vai 6 pretestiibas..

----------


## normundss

> Tie korpusi tam *.biz smuki. Par montāžu nekomentēšu, man labāk neuztaisīt šā vai tā.
> Lai būtu interesantāka vērtēšana, pastāsti, kāds vinila galds (turntable), roka (tonearm), galviņa, adata bija priekšā, kāds amps un skandas pakaļā (par ampu es nojaušu) 
> Kādas plates bija parastie testa trusīši, ar ko skaņu salīdzināji?
> Par vadiem  vari nestāstīt.


 Galds Technics SL-1210Mk2, roka un vads oriģinālie.  Galviņa Audio Technica AT-95E. Ir arī Ortofon OM-10, bet tā man ne visai patīk.  Gribētos pamēģināt Denon DL-160 vai kaut ko no tās kategorijas.
Ampu pareizi uzminēji    ::  , skandas pagaidām ļoti eksperimentālā stadijā OB Visaton B200 + Eminence Alpha 15 ar H-frame.  Ideoloģiski kaut kas no http://www.quarter-wave.com/OBs/OB_Theory.html sērijas.
Ir arī komerciāli ražots amps+skandas, par ko kādreiz atdevu palielu piķi, bet kopš ieviesu OB tos vispār vairs neklausos.  Kādreiz daudz visādas skandas izklausījos gan Rīgas salonos gan citur, nu kaut kā īsti neuzbudina mani tā skaņa no kastēm, pat no ļoti dārgā gala 10000+ Ls sistēmām.

Plates pagaidām maz, šoziem tikai sāku viniloties.  Salīdzināšanai lietoju Sade "Diamond Life" - mazliet nodrāzts, bet labi skanošs oriģinālais spiedums, tad vēl jaunā spieduma Ken Vandermark vairāki albumi, Current 93 "Birth Canal Blues".  Melodijas Deiv Brubek v Moskve - ar baisāko vinila troksni kādu var iedomāties.  
Protams arī riktīgi nodrāzts klasiskais latviešu vinils - Pauls un co. Tas vairāk lai saprastu ar kādu komplektu mazāk slikti skan   ::

----------


## normundss

> vechi hifiliitikji, bez obid, bet - hanrena 2polaara baroshana, ja feedback visur kondensatori [veel labaak - neshunteeti ELEKTROLIITI]? 
> vot, PRIEKS kam? tad njemam vienpolaaru, un miers.
> 
> Normund, es patieshaam ljoti alkstu blindu ar Tevi eksperta lomaa. dikti, dikti! 
> 
> 
>  Šo shēmu paņēmu lai vienkārši un ātri varētu kaut ko strādājošu salipināt un vispār plates paklausīties.  Tagad var domāt ko taisīt "pa īstam".  Cerams ka "īsto" varēs iebāzt tajā pašā kastē.
> 
> Nu nav problēmu ar blindu, vajag tik izdomāt tēmu, vietu un laiku. Man arī nav problēmu, ja izrādītos ka blindā neko neatšķiru.  Iedomām arī ir ļoti reāla ietekme uz uztveri,  gaišā vai tumšā telpā viss skan atšķirīgi.  Blindā to noteikti neatšķiršu   .
> ...


 Es tā saprotu ka R8/C4 ir daļa no RIAA korekcijas filtra?  Ar 2134 tā arī bija, kā Tu saki, ar 49720 ir tīrāk.

Patiesībā mani vairāk interesētu viedoklis par šo http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1651.pdf  kā potenciālo nākamo šīs kastītes iemītnieku.

----------


## normundss

Otrais piegājiens fonokorektoram. Bāzēts uz LME49720 datu lapu un NatSemi appnotēm. Ieejā stāv 15pF, nevis 33pF kā norādīts shēmā.


Plate taisīta ar lāzerprintera-gludekļa metodi.


Sākumā baroju no tā paša LM317/337 barošanas bloka, kas redzams augstāk.  Uzlabojums salīdzinot ar sākotnējo shēmu ir ievērojams.  Galvenās izmaiņas - pasīva RIAA korekcijas ķēde, nav elektrolīti atgriezeniskajā saitē.
Pamēģināju dažādus opampus - OPA2134, OPA2228, OPA2604, LME49720, LT1112, LT1124, NE5532.  NE5532 skanējumā novērojams vislielākais uzlabojums - no "katastrofāli nebaudāmi" uz "vienkārši draņķīgi"   ::  
Visi OPA zīmē līdzīgu mūzikas scēnu ar tādu kā impresionisma pieskaņu.  Lietojot vizuālo analoģiju - sanāk iepazīt oriģinālo notikumu it kā caur Renuāra gleznu.  2604 skan drusku netīri, starp 2134 un 2228 atšķirību nesaklausīju, abi skan labi.
LT1112 un LT1124 skan precīzi, detalizēti un dzidri.  LME49720 arī skan precīzi un detalizēti, bet mīkstāk kā LT.  Pašlaik klausos ar LT1124 ieejā un LME49720 izejā. 

Nomainīju arī barošanu uz baterijām.  Interesantā kārtā tas radīja ļoti minimālas atšķirības AudioTechnica AT95E galvas skanējumā, bet ievērojami uzlaboja skanējumu ar Ortofon OM10.  Vairumu mūzikas man tagad labāk patīk klausīties ar OM10.

----------


## karloslv

> Precīzi saurbt caurumus ar rokas urbjmašīnu tā arī neesmu iemācījies - urbis dreifē, ligzdas šķībi.


 Punktsitis nepalīdz?

----------


## normundss

> Precīzi saurbt caurumus ar rokas urbjmašīnu tā arī neesmu iemācījies - urbis dreifē, ligzdas šķībi.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Punktsitis nepalīdz?


 Palīdz, bet lielajiem 10mm caurumiem - nepietiekami.  Pēdējos nesen urbu (iepriekš iesitot ar punktsiti) vispirms ar 3mm, tad 6mm, tad 10mm - ir labāk, bet vienalga sanāk +-1mm nobīdes.  Laikam nav man lemts būt par metālistu   ::

----------


## osscar

es lielos urbju pakāpeniski - no mazāka D uz lielāku pāreju. citreiz ar vīli piedzenu  :: 
Glīta plate sanākusi. Tev jau noteikti ilgi velk ar tām bačām ? man ar 9V -gajām nu jau kādas 8H velk. lēšu ap 20mA patēriņš +- man sanāk 2 kanāliem.
būs ar uz plakanajām jāpāriet  ::

----------


## karloslv

Hm, man tieši ir slikta pieredze, pārejot uz lielākiem urbjiem - vienā brīdī jaunais urbums tiešām var aizdreifēt, pat, ja visi iepriekšējie ir centrā. Turklāt, jo plānāks materiāls jāurbj, jo sliktāk urbis uzvedas. Nedaudz palīdz, ja plāksni atspiež uz kāda vēl nesaurbta koka plāksnes.

----------


## karloslv

> man ar 9V -gajām nu jau kādas 8H velk. lēšu ap 20mA patēriņš +- man sanāk 2 kanāliem.
> būs ar uz plakanajām jāpāriet


 9V baterijām ir niecīga kapacitāte pret svaru un cenu. Baidos, ka 4,5V arī nav pārāk spīdoši. Jūs tur audiofanāti, akumulatorus neatzīstat un nelietojat? Tāds 15Wh litijs neko daudz nemaksā, jums tur pusgadu darbotos, un pašizlāde niecīga.

----------


## osscar

nē, nē akumulatoros nav jēgas piķi iegāzt, jātaisa normāls baroklis un miers. bačas tas tā testam tīri.

----------


## osscar

Plati pats zīmēji ?

----------


## normundss

> es lielos urbju pakāpeniski - no mazāka D uz lielāku pāreju. citreiz ar vīli piedzenu 
> Glīta plate sanākusi. Tev jau noteikti ilgi velk ar tām bačām ? man ar 9V -gajām nu jau kādas 8H velk. lēšu ap 20mA patēriņš +- man sanāk 2 kanāliem.
> būs ar uz plakanajām jāpāriet


 Cik velk nezinu, vēl nav nosēdušās. Man ar LT1124 un LME49720 opampiem patēriņš 14,3 mA mērot pa tiešo.  
Ar baterijām tas vairāk kā eksperiments, plānoju normālu barokli uztaisīt.  Šunta regulatoram iekšējā pretestība būs zemāka par jebkuru bateriju, sevišķi augstajās frekvencēs, tā kas tas varētu būt pat labāks.

----------


## normundss

> Plati pats zīmēji ?


 Jā, ar Eagle.

----------


## osscar

Laba sanākusi ! Ja ar AC barokli nefonē, tad jau viss pareizi sazīmēts.

----------


## Isegrim

> regulatoram iekšējā pretestība būs zemāka par jebkuru bateriju, sevišķi augstajās frekvencēs, tā kas tas varētu būt pat labāks.


 Tak baterijai priekš tā kondensatori paralēli.   ::

----------


## normundss

> regulatoram iekšējā pretestība būs zemāka par jebkuru bateriju, sevišķi augstajās frekvencēs, tā kas tas varētu būt pat labāks.
> 
> 
>  Tak baterijai priekš tā kondensatori paralēli.


 It kā jau jā, ja normāli kondensatori vajadzētu būt ok.  Bet vajag tak kaut kā sevi nomotivēt tos stabilizatorus uztaisīt   ::

----------


## osscar

tas toč, man jau iepatikās mans p2p lūznis, ka negribās vairs galvu lauzīt par ko citu , jau veikalā meklēju lielākas baterijas  ::   ::   nopirkt bačas vieglāk nekā shēmu štukot, kodināt un lodēt  ::

----------


## osscar

paceļu Normund, tavu veco topiku, jo tu te vienīgais ar korektoriem ņemies  ::  esi kaut ko jaunu sabūvējis ? 
Es te briestu vegalab.ru iespaidā uz šo -skat pielikumu.
It  kā nav slikts, līkne vienmērīga. simulatorā neesmu vēl uzmetis ,jo neatrodu J113 trani. Lauķus jau pasūtīju. Doma stratēģisko izejas elektrolītu ar 4u7 filmu nomainīt. Pašlaik iztieku ar uz bačām darbināmo Le pacific. Skanējums patīk , jo šim thd ir ap 0.1%  un tikai 2H. Citu nav vispār. Uz 6 plakanajām bačām man jau pusgadu iet. Bet nemiers dīda kaut ko citu pamēģināt. ir doma arī LT1028 opampu ieprovēt - diez šo kā samplu var dabūt  ::  ? ups izlasīju - tev bija sampli - nu kā LT ?

----------


## kaspich

gudri DI*ST nav malku cirst..

es kaa atceros to lohu sheemu uz 2 laukjiem - mati stavus celjaas.

sheit cirks turpinaas.

viena stipri viduveeja sheema ar paaris diezgan rupjaam lazhaam. tai mainiis izejas kondojoru.
a neko citu nemanam?

un simulators vispaar ir Velna izgudrojums. ja pirms tam nejeegas vnk kopeeja [un gudri muldeeja], tad tagad - tupa kopee, gudri muld un imitee simuleeshanu..
ja ir sajeega - panjem laukji ar lidziigiem parametriem;
paskati dazhaadus, piemeklee source straavas, uztaisi manuaalo otseckas spriegumu..
nu, kaapeec jaatupojaas?

sore, man taa skanjas tema, laikam, paaraak tuvu sirdij, lai uz aakstiishanos mieriigi noskatiitos. iisteniibaa osscar dabuu aknaas visvairaak, jo vinsh KAUT KO shajaa jomaa dara. tie, kas nedara - tae aknaas nedabuu  ::

----------


## osscar

nu nederēja līdzīgu lauķu nebija, bet tas tā. paskatīšos vēlāk vēl. Nu nez no klausītājiem labas atsauksmes par šo creek audio. Nu bet nevienam tak nepatīk elektrolīti signāla ceļā  ::  un vēl bez filmas šunta.  NU ja ir vēl kāds interesants diskrētais risinājusm- piedāvājumus studijā  ::  labākais ko es manīju par šo tēmu - fonokorektors ar lielo maiņkondensatoru ar kuru aparāta priekšpusē pieskaņo ieejas  kapacitāti galvai  ::

----------


## kaspich

ok, saki, vai Tu saproti, kaa taa sheema straadaa?
1. kaapeec Tu neuztraucies par C3, kursh ne tikai ir signaala kjeedee, bet arii noslogots ar korekcijas kjeedeem?
2. kaapeec Tu neuztraucies, ka Q3 baze karaajaas gaisaa?
3. kaapeec Tu neuztraucies par C11 uzlaades straavu un barotaaja ekselento shemu kaa taadu?

par smalkaakaam nianseem nerunaashu, narod nje poimjot.. kaa - nebija lidziigu? peec kaa tad skatiiji/atlasiiji?

es neko nepiedaavaashu, Tu liidz shim esi uzlicis VISIEM priekslikumiem, pat pashaam siikaakajaam modifikaacijaam  :: 

p.s. lielo mainjkondensatoru izmanto pilniigi mudaki, gudraaki izmanto Millera efektu.

----------


## osscar

šoreiz varbūt izmaiņas veikšu, kā reiz plati zīmēju, bija doma par C3 ar, bet tur vietas īsti nav priekš filmas...ja nu šuntam paralēli mazo var iespiest. jāsagaida alum mazā kastīte - tad paštukošu shēmu.  tai bāzei - 4k7 derēs ?

----------


## kaspich

ko nu fleitee - nav vietas... pats plati ziimee. shis NEKAADI neiet kopaa..

tur? liec kaadus 100k.

----------


## osscar

nav vieta sdēl korpusa. Plati biku pazīmēju no veinas ko netā atrdu, bet kāmēr man nav vēl atšipojušies filmas kondensatori - nevaru izvietot visu dotajā laukumā + vēl trafs mazias nav atnācis..tam vieta jāparedz..i-veikalu izmēreim reizēm nevar ticēt...ja nu vienīgi vertikāli. bet tur augstums svarīgs. kastei ārējais 68mm. iekšējo nezinu - kad atnāks - tad redzēs. kādi 3mm noteikti jāatskaita...

----------


## kaspich

ja buutu godiiigi atzinis - jaa, par C3 pat neiedomaajos - saprastu, ticeetu. shobriid - kaut kaads sviests. ticamiibas moments ir nozaKC.
tad kada jeega izeja likt kaadu filmu, ja sheit to neliec????

----------


## normundss

> ir doma arī LT1028 opampu ieprovēt - diez šo kā samplu var dabūt  ? ups izlasīju - tev bija sampli - nu kā LT ?


 LT samplus var dabūt, bet jāgaida vairākas nedēļas. Ja ļoti gribi ieprovēt, tad pārīti LT1028 varu iedot.
Es beigās ieliku LT1124 ieejā un LME49720 izejā.  LT1028 tā arī vēl nepamēģināju, jo šamējie ir mono un vajag vai nu citu plati vai adapteri taisīt.

Iz pieredzes - LM317 nav labākais barošanas risinājums priekš phono pre.  Vai nu liec baterijas vai domā par nopietnāku barošanu - šunta regulatoru varbūt.

Un 220pF ieejā izskatās baigi daudz.

----------


## osscar

nu man ar 200 liekas pa daudz priekš esošās galvas (pašlaik klausos bez C ieejā - jo griež-galdam garš vads - ap 120pf stabili) -pamēģināju 100p ieejā - nepatika. Tā ka visticamāk - bez C ieejā taisīšu.

----------


## osscar

tātad, pamodelēju te plati - atbīdot detaļas, pieņemsim es c3 vietā lieku filmu, bet kā saprast kurš izvads ir C tinuma sākums - nu tā lai saprastu kā labāk novietot C lai tas būtu mazāk  "jūtīgs" pret ārējiem traucējumiem ?  Ja nav atzīmēts uz C kur ir sākums  ? atradu negaidīti krājumos 10uf @ 100v 4 gab. izmērs - 2x1cm - ovāli un salīdzinoši mazi.un domājams , ka to C3 var ar droši samazināt līdz kādi 3u3 - būs mazāks laukums ?

----------


## osscar

nu tā paintā pa fikso parediģēju vienu plates zīmējumu, kurš man derētu pēc izmēriem +-. dzeltenais jaunais 100K rezistors. Korekcijas kondierus izretināšu. C3 filma ub C 6 filma izejā. Vēl jautājums par t0 2200uf - Kaspich tu domāji, ka startējot jams izbliezīs tilta mazās diodes ? kā būtu korekti darīt ?
pcb softā pēc tam veikšu labojumus - negribas 100x visu bīdīt - jo jāzīmēpēc faktiskajām detālām, eksperimentiem pa fikso - paints  ::

----------


## Vikings

OMG, nē, tā plate... Tikai nesaki, ka tādu taisies gatavot...

----------


## kaspich

sho 'plati' MISKASTEE. te pat nav ko apspirest.

p.s. 100k nepareizi. starp BE vajag, ne pret gnd.

----------


## Osvalds007

Labs korektors . Savā laikā arī baroju korektoru no baterijām , bet iemesls cits ...cīnījos ar torņu "zāģi". Citādi nekādi nevarēju neko ierakstīt!

----------


## osscar

nu pamazām viss kustās, ir praktiski visas detaļas, trūkst tikai vēl korpuss, kurš ceļo kaut kur. Trafs būs mazais PCB variants. jasagaida korpuss, tad plati piekoriģēšu izmēriem.

----------


## kaspich

man ir kauns.

----------


## Osvalds007

Ar kādu plašu atskaņotāju Tu šito lietosi? Kāda galva?

----------


## osscar

nu ja jau šodien barokļu  diena, tad iemetīšu savu riaa barokli-sorry par telefona bildi. (nu nevaru iebraukt vēkl jaunajā foruma ādā  ::  -bildes līki metas ) 

nekas īpašs, 5VA baroklis, viss no krājumiem + lm 317 mazie regulatori. taisīju uz atsevišķas plates, lai var nomainīt pret cita tipa barokli - šunta piem. 
Osvald - TT man vecs Telefunken TS 860 ar Alumīnija paneli, Direct Drive un  strobo, pusautomāts. Normāls verķis. Galva AT 95E zaļā. Ir doma 20 vai 140E kaut kad, bet varbūt arī nē ji šī patī gana labi, ja salīdzian ar bāzes AT 72K.
rekur bildes pats verķis + jaunā galva ar turētāju(head shell)-.:

----------


## kaspich

ja driikst manu viedokli - taadu 317 var izmantot spelju konsolei, LED darbinaashai. ne jau nu riaa korektoram.. tas tak ir pilniigs meesls..

----------


## osscar

piekrītu, bet ar kaut ko jāsāk. tāpēc jau taisīju atsevišķu plati lai var paeksperimentēt. esmu daudz forumos palasījioes par riaa barokļiem - cilvēki daudz ko nomēģina , bet beigās atgriežas pie bačām. Vēl var ar mazu saules paneli barot ko izgaismo ar lampelēm  ::  Tipa neskan ar regulatoriem... nu tas tā atkāpei. Ir/bija tak ražotāji, kam preampi uz a;kiem/barojas/lādējas...

----------


## kaspich

neskan taapec, ka nejeegas bakstaas ar tiem barokljiem  ::  baroklji vnk ir ne mazak sarezgjiiti [shajaa jomaa] kaa pats preapms. diemzhel, 99.999% liimenis ir.. pakaljaa.. un te nav noziimes - suudigs kopensaacijas, suudiigs paraleelais vai vnk 1 tranis..

----------


## Osvalds007

Tad atliek tikai bačas....te kaut ko sačakarēt grūti.., bet var!

----------


## kaspich

atliek maaceet elektroniku  :: 

taadu hu&nju kaa bachas es vispaar neapskatu. es jau nerunaaju par gaazu izdaliishanos laadeejot, bet pat idejiski. un buusim godiigi - shie pseido korektori tiesham ir tik zemaa limenii, ka tiem po - 12v vai 10v, 0.01ohm Rint vai 2ohm..  :: 

taas baterijas ir lohu aktivitaates.

p.s. nerunaaju par hiend atseviskjiem produktiem, kur ir ciinja par nanonianseem un to bachu laadeeshanas mezgli ir 10X sarzgjiitaaki par shiem pseido riaa..

----------


## normundss

Par 317 barošanā varu tikai piekrist Kaspičam ka sanāk sūds.  Bet nu laikam jau katram pašam par to gribas pārliecināties.  Man vismaz tā ir  :: 

Savukārt parastās bačas (nelādējamās) ir gluži ok šāda līmeņa korektoriem.  Дешево и сердито. Pāris reizes gadā tik jānopērk jauns komplekts.

----------


## osscar

tev toreiz bija lmkas baroklis ko klausījos ?

----------


## kaspich

panjemam parastu sheemu ar OPampa barotaaju. tadu, kur izejaa tranis kopkolektora slegumaa [aatraaks sleegums].
OPampu - AATRU, labu [vismaz 10..20Mhz joslu].
sho barotaaju noslogojam ar shuntu [liidzveertiigu vismaz sheemas pateerinjam].
tad pashunteejam stabilitronu ar C, paaris korekcijas kjeediites Zin samazinaashanai un buus 100X labaaks rezultaats par tiem leetajiem LM u.c. fikseetjaiem/nefikseetajiem.

protams, fonam - arii citus panjeemienus vajadzees, BET - vismaz suudi starp barotaaja izejas vadiem buus daudz mazaaki..

----------


## normundss

> tev toreiz bija lmkas baroklis ko klausījos ?


 Sen jau tas bija, īsti vairs neatceros.  Visdrīzāk ka jā.  Ar baterijām ir jūtami labāk.
Pēc tam briedu uztaisīt kaut ko līdzīgu kā šeit http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1651.pdf, bet tā arī nav bijis laika un iedvesmas to izdarīt.

Ja pareizi atceros, barošanas risinājuma subjektīvā ietekme bija arī diezgan atšķirīga no atskaņotāja galvas.  AT95E ir tāda mazliet spalga, "forward" skaņa un starpība barotājā nebija tik jūtama.  Ortofon OM10 ir basīgāka skaņa ar mazāk spilgtiem vidiem. Ar 317/337 barošanu  OM10 kaut kā galīgi nepatika, bet ar baterijām ir ok.  Tas no lētā gala galvām.  Nopietnākai galvai ar labāku detalizāciju tā barošanas laža noteikti būs vēl jūtamāka.

----------


## AndrisZ

Es vēl saprastu ka no barošanas atkarīgs fona līmenis, bet lai mainītos kas tembrāli...
Atkal kārtējās dzirdes halucinācijas.  ::

----------


## kaspich

nee, nevis dzirdes halucinaasijas, bet:
a) psihoakustika;
b) Tava nejeegshana  ::

----------


## osscar

tad nu salodēju plates, ar bačām strādā, vismaz es tā spriežu - jo ir 25mA miera strāva abiem kanāliem viss notiek. traņi pielasīti. riaa korekcijas kondensatori ar 2,5% (1%) nebiaj + ar C metru pielasīti vienādi. Korpuss no juaņu lētākajiem - ap 15Ls ar šipingu - izmērs - 20cmx 14cm x7cm. pieejami melni un sudraba. alumībija. vācās no divām daļām. maksā ap 14ls ar šipingu. šajos var čipampu iemānīt liekas. Vēl gaidu on/off pogu + konektorus. tad likšu kopā.





p.s. kādu laiku bija klusums - jo copēju - un izvilku savu rekorda līdaku -10.8kg  ::  nospīdēja, dienu pirms dzimenes - pirms tam iekš lv lielākā - 3 kg  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

> nee, nevis dzirdes halucinaasijas, bet:
> a) psihoakustika;
> b) Tava nejeegshana


 Psihoakustika?  Tad vajaga nokrāsot maigi zaļu

----------


## JDat

Diemžēl jāieprīt b variantam, jo Psihoakustika iz zinātne kas pēta skaņas ietekmi uz cilvēju. Ar psihiatriju un krāsām te nav ne kāda sakara.
Ja runā par krāsām, tad vajadzēja piedāvāt lai šamais nokrāso gaiši zilu...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoacoustics

----------


## osscar

kaut kur lasīju, ka parasti testos tie pastūži, kuri ir melni -skan smagnēji , nedzidri,  bet sudarbotie - gaisīgi un skanīgi. tāda statistika no audifīlu review  tāpēc būs sudraba korpuss  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

*Psihoakustika ir zinātne kas pēta skaņas uztveri*
*Galvenais psihoakustikas uzdevums ir saprast, kā dzirdes sistēma atšifrē skaņas tēlu, noskaidrot pamata saikni starp fizikāliem stimuliem un dzirdes sajūtām, un izdalīt kādi tieši skaņas signāla parametri ir svarīgākie semantiskās vai estētiskās informācijas pārraidē.*

----------


## habitbraker

> p.s. kādu laiku bija klusums - jo copēju - un izvilku savu rekorda līdaku -10.8kg  nospīdēja, dienu pirms dzimenes - pirms tam iekš lv lielākā - 3 kg


  ::  normaali. Kuraa vietaa tas ir?

----------


## osscar

Baltezers - pirmā zivs tajā ezerā, bet kāda  ::

----------


## osscar

Vēl nedaudz padarbojos ar šo RIAA - tagad jautājums - kā lab;ak izvietot plates ? man liekas labāk tā kā bildē - RIAA pie 220 slēdža, kuram būs ekranēts vads + trafs galā tuvāk tīkla spraudnim. Un tad ekranētie vadi uz konektoriem. sākumā bija doma trafu tuvāk slēdzim, bet tad sanāk tīkla spraudnis tuvu riaa platēm...nu tāda doma.
Slēdzis ar zilo LED  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

kur tu brauc copēt labprāt ar tēti tur aizbrauktu  ::

----------


## osscar

nu domā, kā atbrauksi uz manām vietām, tā būs cope ?  ::  nebūs.  ::  man vnk paveicās ar lielo  ::  Bet braucu es uz dažādām vietām uz citām pēc zivīm uz citām pēc skaistiem dabas skatiem un po ka neķeras.lūk viens no maniem mīļākajiem ezeriem , praktiski neapdzīvots - kur - neteikšu  ::  


viss, runājam par korektoriem tālāk.

----------


## Radza

es ar sad tad iemetu spiningu, bte ir gadijies lielaks foto neradisu un zivi ar ne bet kopejais svars uz 24kg

----------


## tornislv

Par iekšējo ekrānu izvietošanu neesi domājis? HarmanKardoniem phono ir teju hermētiskā kastē. Šim es būtu taisījis kājminamo slēdzi vai slēdzis ar vinilgaldu kopā , izmantojot pagarinātāja slēdzi. Tad varētu ērti izvietot izvadus/ievadus/plates.

PS Bada pātagu vicinātājus palūgšu uz beztēmu  ::

----------


## normundss

Nu nez, ar ko tad barošanas slēdzis labāks par 220 ieeju lai pie tā bāztu tuvumā riaa ieejas? Signāla ieejas ligzdas tak tāpat būs aizmugurē, vai tad ne?

Es liktu abas plates divos stāvos vienu uz otras ar distanceriem, vienā aizmugurējā stūrī (pieņemsim, labajā) tieši pie signāla ieejas ligzdām. Trafu kastes kreisajā priekšējā stūrī.  Barošanas ieejā filtrēto ekranētu IEC ligzdu aizmugurē kreisajā stūrī, no tās vīto pāri pa maliņu uz trafu/slēdzi.  Var vēl aplikt papildus ekrānu apkārt RIAA platēm. Vienkāršākais variants - nopērc piemērota izmēra vienreiz lietojamo alumīnija pannu no biezās štancētās folijas, uztaisi platēm mājiņu.  Var likt to darīt bērniem  ::

----------


## osscar

skaidrs, paldies par idejām, apskatīšos, kā ar vietām. Korpuss jau būs pats kā ekrāns. bet par starpsieniņām padomāšu iec rozete baigi lielā - te būs mazā - kā viņa tur saucas C8.

----------


## osscar

paskatījos, izskatās, ka variants ar divstāvīgo risinājumu derēs un vadu krustošanās būs atrisināta.kā pats neiedomājos par to ?  ::  Jā par ekrānu paskatīšos pēc pirmajiem testiem, kā sastāvēs ar rūkoni. par tiem mA samelojos, katrs kanāls ap 15mA nevis 25.

----------


## osscar

tad nu piešķīlu RIAA, viss darbojas, fons nav praktiski, protams pielieniet ar ausi biku dzird. rīt pamērīšu šodien besis pēc aktīva  weeknda  ::  Par riaa precizitāti grūti spriest, jo tad vajag kādu inverso ģenģeri. Bet detaļas pielasīju (C ) + rezistori 1% - vajadzētu būt ok. Pagaidām klausos - nekādu iebildumu. pēc kāda laika varēs spriest - patīk vai ne.

----------


## kaspich

kaa es nojaushu, Tu pat nepaarbaudiiji liidzsprieguma rezhiimus, tikai Io nomeeriiji?

----------


## kaspich

tas, kas mani skumdina:
a) nav nekaadas izaugsmes. gadiem tiek kopeetas max prastas sheemas, tajaas vispar neiedziljinoties. ja es par to skumstu - taatad, uzskatu, ka osscar var/vajadzeetu straadaat citaa liimenii;
b) absoluuti neinteresee tieshi tehniskaa jaunrade. vot, kastiitee ielikt.. nu tad, sore, bet pie iesaaceejiem;
c) sensitiivo/sarezgjiitaako lietu norakshana, ignoreeshana, sleepshana. piemeeram - runa bija par plates topologjiju. kaut ko uzchiniija, bet sheit neliek. un te nav runa - visi nories. mees ar Vikingu ar lielaako prieku paliidzeetu. bet nee - reklameejaas pokemonu forumaa, bet manu jautaajumu par DC rezhiimiem ignoree. tjip, nedzird.. skumji.

tas, kas peec buutiibas ir fail:
1. barotaajaa 317 tips. vai kaads ir pareekjinaajis I palaishanas/C uzlaades bridii? 
2. vispaar nav sazemeejuma kaa taada. saakot no AC ligzdas, turpinot ar korpusu, u.t.t.
3. 2.staavam nav ekraans
4. tie ferriiti tak jaaliek atstatus, nevis kopaa. un jaaizvelk cauri 1 vijumi. kas tur shobriid samudriits?
5. nav atdalitas zemes in/out

bet globaali - iesaaceeju sheema. ar visnotalj skumjiem parametriem.

----------


## osscar

A ko tur baudīt tos DC režīmus, ja viss ir kā shēmā? Nav nekādu modifikāciju.

Sazemēts ir - bildē neredz vietu kur pievienots pie korpusa vads. 
Ferīti - nezinu, daudzos aparātos ir atveramie ferīti - nav nekādu vijumu, protams vijums būtu labāk, bet par mazu iekšējais diametrs, lai 2 reiz izlaistu 2 vadus cauri. Kādi nu ir tādi nu ir.

----------


## normundss

No montāžas viedokļa - es būtu uztaisījis iekšējo ekrānu signāla platēm sākot no ferīta gredzeniem līdz ligzdām.  Nevis tikai starpsieniņas, bet pilnīgi slēgtu "kasti". Un nemocītos ar ekranētajiem vadiņiem, saliktu parastos, bet 3x īsākus. 

Par barošanu visi, kas gribēja, laikam jau ir izteikušies.

Pastāsti labāk ko Tu gribēji iegūt salīdzinot ar iepriekšējo konstrukciju uz diviem jfetiem, ja pareizi atceros.  Un kāds ir rezultāts šajā kontekstā, vai mērķis ir sasniegts?

----------


## osscar

grūti pateikt, esmu tik vien pāris plates noklausījies, pēc pāris dienām paziņošu - patīk vai nē, kad vairāk "zināmās" plates tiks paklausītas + savu ikdienas ampu esmu atdevis paklausīties, tā ka nav korekts salīdzinošais setups. Liekas, ka apakšas biku zemākas, bet tā arī ir ja tic autoram - - 1.5db vai 2db pie 20Hz. ja pareizi atceros. Kopumā, nekādu iebildumu it kā nav pret skanējumu. Man jau tie vadiņi īsi - labi ja 5cm vai mazāki.  Nu nermiers jau vienmēr dīda, nākamie būs opampi  kaut kad...

----------


## arnis

kas tad tev tos 20Hz atskanjo ??

----------


## osscar

man neatskaņo, nav man akustika , kas velk 20hz. bet domājasm , ka tas kritums arī ir kaut kur ap 40hz+- -cik liels - nezinu bez inversā riaa.

----------


## kaspich

saakumaa, izlasot sho chupu mulkjibu, laiposhanas, haltuuras man bija sashutums. bet.. laikam, nav veerts.
osscar, vieniigi gribu iebilst - man Tu toch vari pretii nepingot. man tas nav interesanti. ibo domas, sajeegas Tavaa pingojienaa nav. un sakariigaakie argumenti 'vadi neiet cauri/urbiishu veikalaa nav/viitnes raujaas nost/u.t.t.' - ir smiekliigi. iemaacies detaljas, iemaacies datasheet, iemaacies sheemas. par to paareejo..
manupraat, shaada Tava attieksme [nagla, tupa pingojot] liecina par soli atpakalj. ja veel laicinju atpakalj man bija naiva ceriiba [kad Normunds saaka teemu - peec datasheet taisam OPampu, meeram snubberus], tad shobriid ir skaidrs - totaals iesaaceejs ar augoshaam pretenzijaam. te izaugsmes nebuus. zheel. dikti zheel.

vechi, juus tur ko - Skaneejumu veerteejiet? juus ko - njirgaajieties?  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

> vechi, juus tur ko - Skaneejumu veerteejiet? juus ko - njirgaajieties?


 Veči , priekš kam to visu taisa ? Mērīšanai , vai klausīšanai? Vai sev un ļautiņiem par prieku ? Mērītāji , lai mēra , bet pārējie klausās!

----------


## kaspich

nu, tad panjem Selgu, un klausies.
ir panjemta sheema, kur autoram NAV SAJEEGAS, vai tas ir pareizi uztaisiits, vai nav.
ir KAUT KAA salodeeta, samonteeta. un NAV ZINAAMS, vai vispaar ir sanaacis kas tuvu plaanotajam. jo pat PAMATLIETAS nav paarbaudiitas. veel vairaak - nav zinaams, vai montaazhas/izvietojuma/neekraneeshanas sekas NEKROPLJO saakotneejo ideju.
tas tiek klausiits uz pokemonu limenja ampiem, kuru kvalitatiivie raadiitaaji ir tik taalu, aka zeme/kocmocc, ja runa ir par SMALKAAM niansem.
un tad sis tiek klausiits.

bet jaa, nejeegaam osvaldiem, kas knapi detaljas pziist, patiik tema - mees nevis iedziljinamiem, bet KLAUSAAMIES. kas jaasadzird? hvz. kasm NAV jaabuut? hvz. kaadu pieskanju un kaapeec kas rada? da hvz. mees Klausaamies.


mees basu analizeejam ampam, kam ir 3..5dB nevienmeeriiba [AMPAM], 50..80 graadu faazu kropljojumi, pat THD dzirdamibas slieksni paarsniedz.
es rosinu - neteerejiet laiku taam pseidokonstrukcijaam. klausieties S90 un U101. vai vel labaak - pat to nee. vnk po umnomu pamuldiet  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

tas viss jau ir bijis , var šeit palasīt... http://shabad.ru/forumaml/index.php   Kas te ir konstruktoru birojs? Vai iespēja realizēt savus hobijus un padalīties domām ar citiem domubiedriem? Apmēram tā!

----------


## osscar

kārtējā piespamotā tēma ar kaspicha  komentāriem. tas ir mājās izgatavots verķis. nekādu plašu projektu, nekāda tava almiko vai cita plašu izgatavotāja. Kā var nesaprast, ka tas ir HOBIJS-es par naudu neko netirgoju, tā ka man nav saprotams tavs sašutums un rupjais postu stils.  es tak nepiespamoju tavu superbarokļa tēmu. Nav ko teikt - paklusē. Man pilnīgi pofig , ka rezistors pa vai kondensators pa 1mm nobīdās un nav perpendikulāri otram. Tas nav uz  konveijera vākts, kur viss pre -drilled. Es nemaksāšu par nevienu plati naudu. JA taisu pats , tad taisu. Man prieks, ka tikai tev vienīgajam, JD un vēl kādam ir sistēma , kura skan. Man jau zb tā prof. tukšā  d...na. Nevajag bīdīt zinātni, kur tās nav. Neko neprojektēšu un taisīšu to ko gribu un kā gribu. Visi ražotāji ir fail, visi tirgo fail, tad raksti uz creek audio - ka jamie tirgo fail produktu. kaut kāds apbižoto sviests. Visi tavi apskatītie produkti ir fail - tas coneq vai kā tur - fails. DLS filtrs - fail - B&W - fail. Nekas nav ideāls. Tad piesējies  Leach aizsardzības ķēdei - fail atkal. MAn jau ZB tā audzināšana par visu un visiem visos forumos. 
Par tēmu - samēriju izeju ar pieštepselētu platinieku - nav slikti IMHO.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, te ir vieta - jo mazaak sajeedz, jo gudraak/vairaak muld. tas gan. 

vot, par DOMAAM arii ir runa.

----------


## Osvalds007

Tev Oscccar žetons!

----------


## kaspich

iesaaceej, bisku mutiiti pieturi. es Tev korekti pateicu, kur ir rupjaakaas kjuudas. un neko nemineeju par Taviem skjibajiem caurumiem [kaut tie, protams, arii nav nopietni].
jaa, par manu barotaaju - SAKI. ludzu, KOMENTEE. ir tikai VIENA, neliela proebleema - Tu tur NEKO nerubii, tadeelj arii komentaaru nav. 
tas, ka Tu totaala iesaaceeja liimenii te dzen [nekaunigu] suudu, liegs man komenteet? taa ir SPAMOSHANA? Tu, suudabraali, ja vairaak sajeegtu, izmantotu tos ieteikumus. man ko, sajusminaaties par suudiem? Tu 5+ gadus vienaa/pokemona liimenii stancee. tupa kopee.
gribi sajusmu - ej uz transformatoru. Tu esi ieliidis VISOS iesaceeju forumos. visur drochii, kad pokemoni slavee - woow, kaads chipamps.
te viens neslavee? jaa, jo NAV par ko slaveet. nav. 

es saprotu, ka Tavs kraans staav vilslabaak, anekdotes izklausas visaspraatiigaak, ampi izskataas un skan vislabaak. un, ja buutu tagad kaads, kam pieslieties, tu bez domaashanas to dariitu, ljish bi tikai mani nokjengaatu.
par teemu - NEKAS. tikai njerksteeshana.
tas, ka tas ir hobijs, noziimee, ka var straadaat suudiigak kaa kadreiz prasija normaalaa radiopulcinjaa? bet jaa, visi uz celjiem.

----------


## kaspich

> Tev Oscccar žetons!


 yess. nejeegas/pokemoni vienojas. piedod, osvald, es neatceros - Tu ar kaut ko vari palepoties? ar kaadam konstrukcijaam? sajeegu? padomiem pa teemu? jeb vnk pieslienies jeegshanaa vaajaakajai pusei, kuraa juuties komfortabli? m?


*p.s. luugums osscar, osvaldu un veel citus - izsakiet komentaarus par manu 60w barotaaju. par manu tube projekta sheemu [luugums - bez: basu sitiens atpakalj katodaa], par soft start sheemu.
ak jaa, ielikshu arii savu preampa sheemu. lugums arii to izANALizeet 
*

----------


## mgiur1982

А. Лихницкого - šīs ir gadījums, kad tieši šo cilvēku nav vērts pieminēt. IMHO
 Ja Jums ir taisnība, ka tev nav konstruktoru birojs, bet, jā tomēr Jūs nolēmāt kaut ko uzcept, tad dariet tā lai būtu lepnums par padarīto darbu, nevis: "Nu ja, es arī taisīju, nu jā skanēja, bet man liekas, kā ja ieliktu melnajā kastīte tad skanētu vēl labāk, a mož i ne..... ai puiši vispār kaut kur esmu lasījis..... neatceros, bet man liekas....."
Tas tā...... vienkārši manas stulbas domas....

----------


## kaspich

kopsavilkums:
barotaaja shema - O informeets [visi, kas ko rubii, atziist par zemee metamu], neko labaaku neizveelaas
neatbilstosha tipa IC - klusums
nepareizi RF filtri barotajam - neesot vietas vadiem
feriiti satiiti kopaa - klusums
2 staaviiga konstrukcija - Normunda ideja
nav pareiza sazemeejuma - nesaprata probleemu
pleeves C - nesaprata, kaapeec/kur vajag
DC rezhiimi - nesaprot, kaapeec vispaar tie buutu kaut jaapaarbauda
skruuves, distanceri - neesot, viitnes griezhaas nost, u.t.t.
skjiibi caurumi/detaljas - urbji neesot, plates tak neies pasuutiit Almiko [iistenibaa vnk nemaak projekteet]

nav paarbaudits/izmeeriits NEKAS - ne K pie 1khz, ne AFR, ne THD, augstfrekvences gjeneraacija - NEKAS.
ir kaut kaads grafiks, kas neparaada NEKO. kaads ir 0dB? ir testa plate? nav. tad kas tas par liimeni? attieciibaa pret nekropljoto max? atkal fail..
bet, mute kaa laidara vaarti..

barotaajam pat nav ieejas filtra, mute.. galvenais - zila LED.

----------


## arnis

nu bet ja es taisu prieksh sevis, savam priekam, tad es censhos, lai viss buutu kaartiibaa. lai arii tas milimetrs ir taisns. es arii nochakareejos ar caurumiem, kas nebiaj pre drilled, bet tos centos dabuut vienaa smukaa liinijaa ar paareejiem. lai ir smuki, lai pasham prieks. nevis kautkaa shkjiibi, jo neviens jau neredzees . es saprastu, ja tev buutu 1000 plates tavaa liimenii jaasalodee, tad kaada tur vareetu buut nedaudz shkjiiba, taapat kaa kaudze ar RRR U101 plateem pashaa RRR un prasmiigajaas rokaas meetaajaas ar mazliet pashkjiibi ielodeetaam detaljaam.... ok ..praktikanti kautko/ kautkaa. Labi, akustikas ir cits staasts, bet man nekad muuzhaa nav ienaacis praataa ko kopeet, viens, un otrs --- vnk samest peec kautkaadas sheemas un uzskatiit, ka viss ir kaartiibaa ---- tas vnk ir briesmiigi oskar, ko tu pateici --- es visu dienu biju uz pakaljas --- kaa ar taadu attieksmi vispaar var kautko buuveet. visiem elementiem tak ir pielaides/ nobiides . taapat taads super audio fiilu izstraadaajums kaa tripath --- leetu kjiinieshu pa 8$ izpildiijumaa ir ar 10-30% thd , kameer uz normaalas plates ar domu un sajeegu projekteets -- tik nulles zem komata, cik razhotaajam paredzeets ... padomaa kaadreiz par to ... 
a iipashaas skanjas jau var piemekleet ar specifiskajiem performance tuning oil capacitoriem, kas rada specifiskus imd utml gaisus ... un tad tas rezultaats ir 100x paredzamaaks nekaa tagad ko bakstoties un nesaprotot, uz kuru pusi skanja aizgriezhaas, ja kaads elements pamainaas ... hvz..jociigi tas viss te ...

----------


## Osvalds007

> А. Лихницкого - šīs ir gadījums, kad tieši šo cilvēku nav vērts pieminēt. IMHO
>  Ja Jums ir taisnība, ka tev nav konstruktoru birojs, bet, jā tomēr Jūs nolēmāt kaut ko uzcept, tad dariet tā lai būtu lepnums par padarīto darbu, nevis: "Nu ja, es arī taisīju, nu jā skanēja, bet man liekas, kā ja ieliktu melnajā kastīte tad skanētu vēl labāk, a mož i ne..... ai puiši vispār kaut kur esmu lasījis..... neatceros, bet man liekas....."
> Tas tā...... vienkārši manas stulbas domas....


 Piekrītu , neesmu rādioinženieris , teorija nav stiprā puse.. vairāk prieks ko uztaisīt.. mana mīļākā tēma skaņa .. esmu daudz ko izlasījis , diemžel nav izkristalizējusies galīgā doma , daudz cilvēku , daudz patiesību...

piemēram : reiz salonā kādi seši cilvēki uz vienām tām pašam as klausījās kādus 5 dažādus ampus , gandrīz katram patika savs... un tāpēc , ja ko salodēju , protams mēru parametrus ,iespēju robežās, bet galvenais patik kā skan , vai nē!!! Kas patīk  labāk ar doto rīku , klasika , džezs, roks...utt. Radīšanas prieks un subjektīvais novērtējums...!!!

----------


## kaspich

osvald, tur jau taa probleeminja - SAPRAST, ko tu dzirdi, SAPRAST to/citu skanju/subjektiivo uztveri. vienu briidi likaas, ka tu saac kaut ko.. nu, ne saprast, bet - kaut intereseeties. bet nee, te mees redzam - vienkaarshaak ir 'saprast', nesaspringstot.
KAAPEEC/KAS kam skaneeja labak - sajeegas nav. un arii neinteresee. jo nejeegshanas prieksrociiba - var daudz un nekonkreeti MULDEET, nepasakot neko veertiigu. un neviens no klaat esoshajiem nejeegaam neprotestees. jo nejeedz. net, sajeegas jaadedzina uz saarta. jo vinji bojaa garastaavokli. spamo, kaa saka celtnieks  ::

----------


## osscar

papētīju barokļa spektru - nekas iepriecinošs - baigās harmoniskās - 250 un 500 Hz zonā ....likās , ka pietrūkst  "dzidruma" "dzīvīguma" skanējumam. pieliku 5 plakanās bačas virknē - skaņa daudz labāka  - atgriežas dzīvīgums. Ledam samazināju spožumu - uz 1.2 mA. nekož acīs. Laikam būs no ebaja jāpaķer 2x12 kameru 6800 aķu ar lādētāju komplektā - kamēr salodēšu šunta tipa barokli. par lm 317 jums bija taisnība, tagad ticu, ka neskan. vēl salodēju inverso riaa filtru, tikai laikam jāieliek metāla kaštelē, citādi pie maza līmeņaar skaņu karti nevar korekti samērīt - fons lien laukā. vai arī mērīt "plakana" ampa  izeju -tobiš lielāku līmeni ? visa uzparikte tagad patērē apm. 27mA. Tobiš ar 6000mA alkaline palakanajām vilks +- 200 h.

----------


## mgiur1982

Priekš tiem kas ar baterijām tanka!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://lynxaudio.narod.ru/articles/lynx04.pdf

----------


## kaspich

nu, es esmu redzeejis 100X krutaakus konceptus. kaapeec atkal kaartejais visiem jau sen zinaamais un apnkushais? deelj taa, ka apraksts? plate? jeb sheema tik prasta, ka viss skaidrs?

p.s. no barotaaja tipa [virknes/paraleelais] taa kvalitete NAV atkariiga. var buut suuds paraleelais un labs virknes.
likt paralelo+akjus = FAIL peec buutuubas. veel jo vairaak - ja reekjinaa, cik pateeree pats korektors. tas nozimee, ka nav skaidra paraleelaa stabilizatora darbiiba pamatlietaas.

----------


## mgiur1982

1) dēļ tā, ka ir apraksts - tātad visi stulbi jautājumi un pieņēmumi atkrīt;
2) plate - ja kāds uzskatā kā var uzzīmēt vēl labāk, viss jūsu rokas;
3) shēma tik prasta, ka viss skaidrs - tieši tā.
4) _plus transformators (TORS) ar samazināto TL_....

PS. Lai veicas....  ::

----------


## osscar

Jāpakustina nedaudz lietotāju izstrādājumu sadaļa: tād salodēju kādu laiku atpakaļ vēl vienu korektoru - shēma vnk - divas bjt diff kaskādes un starp tām pasīva korekcija + izejā emitera atkārtotājs. Pēc parametriem (vismaz simulatorā ) - līdzīgs vienkāršajam Jfet preampam (dominē tikai otrā H - ap kādi 0.08 %, pārējo nav , tika strāvas patēriņš krietni mazāks - apm 5ma vienam kanālam. Doma to visu barot ar maziem saules paneļiem. Nav vēl visi ledi atnākuši - tapēc pagaidām ar bačām darbinu un patīk kā skan. Barokli šādam bav jēgas taaisīt jo PSRR nekāds un baroklis būtuu vēl sarežģītāks par pašu shēmu...
iemetu mazaā melnā ķiniešu ALU  kasštelē + baltu led slēdzi ieliku. Visi aparāti vienā plauktā , tas kurš zem disku kaudzes - pēdējais aparāts. Vēl padomā klasiks opampu riaa . kaut kad jāsalodē būs testam.

----------


## Jurkins

Mironi (lietotāju izstrādājumu sadaļu) grūti atdzīvināt.
Bet vai Tu negribi šito uztaisīt:
http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthread.php/34816-%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B7-%D0%9E%D0%9E%D0%9E%D0%A1/page60
lasu to tēmu un nagi niez, bet laika jau nepietiek, lai ar saviem projektiem tiktu galā. AB režīmā dabūt to, ko viņiem tās spektrogrammas rāda. Pie tam nekādu shēmtehnisko vijibonu, nu izņemot to, ka četrinieks izejā nav tā kā redzēts, bet kaut vai astotnieks - AB paliek AB.

----------


## osscar

nu j'a- uz ātro neko tādu tur nemana, ok, ieeja - klasika simetriskā diff + kaskodes , tāpat ka vecajiem leach +-, tālāk sprieguma pstipr + četrinieks izejā..nu nez tas četrinieks neizceļas ar nestabilitāti ? pietiekoši daudz autori kritizē arī trijnieku, kaut trijniekam ir savi plusi attiecībā pret klasisko divnieku izejā.  jāpaskatās mērījumi.

----------


## osscar

nu +- mīnus to varēja gaidīt no bez occ pastūža mērījumos, taču nevar zināt cik tur precīzi kas samērīts, zinu kāds čakars ir lai ar skaņas karti precīzi samērītu - nav tas tomēr AP2  :: 

bet par pastūzi, varētu uztaisīt - tiaki man jau viņi tik daudz, ka nav kur likt , pat ja biampo  ::   ::  - mans pašreizējais setaps un tas vēl nav viss : D

----------


## osscar

es te skatījos B. Cordell bez OCC mosfetniekus - to risinājums ir krietni savādāks.

----------


## osscar

zinu, ka neesi passa cienitājs, bet te labs grafiks par harmonikām pie lielāka ooc. nu tā arī izskatās šim ampam - kopējais THD it kā augstāks, bet nav augstāko H.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ļoti iespējams, ka Passam ir taisnība. Tikai ir viens "bet". Normāli konstruētāji cenšas būvēt pastiprinātāju, kurš ir cik iespējami lineārs jau bez atgriezeniskās saites. 
Par tiem Milleniuma mērījumiem es gan neteiktu, ka AB klasē būtu gaidījis šādus rezultātus.
Iemet kādu linku uz tiem Kordela mosfetniekiem.

----------


## osscar

linka nav - jāfočē grāmatiņa  ::  bet tevis pēc nobildēšu - gaidi.

----------


## osscar

sajaucu, tas tas mosfetnieks ar ooc, bet ir idejas arī bez ooc versijām. Nu kopumā ideja skaidra, ir līdzīgi tie daimond buferi , tam mileniumam. protams, arī  kordeils uzsver, ka bez OOC offsets peld un vajag servo. Nezinu, domāju, ka tam mileniumam ir it kā nav redzami pārslēgšanās kropļi dēl tā četrinieka izejā ( jo AB/B klaei jau galvenie kropļi ir no slēgāšanās - citu jau nav pa lielām šaibām), toties nav stabilitāte - tur  forumā bija sūdzības par ierosmi. trīskāršajam EF jau  ir salīdzinoši mazāki kropļi par divkāršo.....četrkāršajam varētu būt vēl mazāki....nu tas tā - cik nu es saprotu no teorijas...

----------


## Jurkins

> linka nav - jāfočē grāmatiņa  bet tevis pēc nobildēšu - gaidi.


 Pasarg dievs!  ::  Sāks te vēl beztēmā mūsu simpātijas apspriest  :: .
Šitie Kordela brīnumi ir redzēti, es jau domāju, ka šis kaut ko jaunu ir izšāvis.
Stop, stop, Milleniumam nav daimond, bet laikam būs tomēr jāpaeksperimentē ar to Millenium izeju, kaut kā neticās, ka tik skaisti ir visā amplitūdu diapazonā.
A bet par DC offsetu ir tā, ka jātiek pašam ar sevi skaidrībā, cik tad mēs varētu pieļaut,  un, ja pastūzim Ku ir 20dB vai vēl mazāk un DC peld no -1 līdz 1 (pārspīlēju), tad ar shēmu kaut kas nav kārtībā. Vienalga vai ar saiti vai bez. Piem. tajā RudeWolf shēmā. Ja tur tik briesmīgi peld DC, ka vajag servo, tad hmmm... sorry.

----------


## osscar

jā nav daimonds, tafad atkal links, bija vegalabs nobrucis- pēc atmiņas likās ka ir krusteniski, bet nav,sajaucu ar ieejas dif kaskādi. bet tas četrinieks nepārliecina - daudzi jau uzskata, ka trījnieks izejā ir problēma ar ātriem traņiem ...te četrinieks, nu nezinu - ok, ar attiecīgiem traņiem + kompensācijas C  - moš arī strādā...

----------


## osscar

tā, ka laikam pagaidām uz pastiprinātājiem (jaudas) uz kādu laiku iepauzēju - re kur uzsāku izgatavot pārslēdzēju pastūžiem (paralēli vēl te tas saules paneļu riaa baroklis top)   - lai var ar vienu pāri akustikām klausīties 2 pastūžus. Aizmugurē būs metāliskie skrūvējamie konektori , kurus esmu noņēmis upgreida rezultātā no vecajiem pastūžiem. Jāsameklē kurā kastē tie sakrāmēti - vajag 12 gab  ::   citādi apnika visu laiku vienot klāt vadus, kaut arī it kā tas nav sarežģīti ja galā banāns vai dakša. Slēdži 25A, bet uz lielām jaudām šis netiks izmantots.

----------


## Jurkins

Vairākās krievu shēmās jau esmu redzējis, ka gan drošinātāju vietā, gan akustiku aizsardzībai, gan šādiem pārslēdzējiem tiek izmantoti modernie lauķi, kuriem kanāla pretestība ir pat ~3mOmi. Pats gan pat neesmu domājis par šādu risinājumu pozitīvajām vai negatīvajām pusēm.

----------


## osscar

ar lauķiem var uztaisīt advancēti - bezmaz ar IR pulti var slēgāt. Man tā pa vienkāršo.

----------


## JDat

> Vairākās krievu shēmās jau esmu redzējis, ka gan drošinātāju vietā, gan akustiku aizsardzībai, gan šādiem pārslēdzējiem tiek izmantoti modernie lauķi, kuriem kanāla pretestība ir pat ~3mOmi. Pats gan pat neesmu domājis par šādu risinājumu pozitīvajām vai negatīvajām pusēm.


 Varētu kādu linku palūgt?

----------


## Jurkins

Pameklēšu brauzera vēsturē. Atzīšos, ka esmu arī visai haotisks, piem. nevaru atrast linku uz interesantiem japāņu shēmtehniskajiem risinājumiem, lai gan pat it kā saglabāju... kaut kur.

http://hifisonix.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/The_e-Amp_V2.0_June_2012.pdf

Šitas gan nav krievs.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es ar pāris cilvēkiem sarakstījos, kas ir taisījuši to Dynalo stiprekli jau n reizes kopš 2003. gada, kad tā shēma parādījās netā. Nonācām pie secinājuma, ka tas DC servo lielākoties ļauj nepielasīt tranzistorus. Bija viens, kurš ieejā bija salicis BR un BL lauķus, bet rezultātu izlīdzināja ar trimpotu un DC servo. Pieļauju, ka ar pielasītiem traņiem iejas un izejas stadijā nekādu servo nemaz nevajag. Man pielasīti būs tikai ieejā.

Jautājums arī paliek, cik tas offset ietekmēs skaņu ar 300Ohm draiveriem.

----------


## Jurkins

Ir vēl viena lieta - par gaumēm nestrīdas, bet man pilnīgi nepatīk, kā tas servo ir ieslēgts.

----------


## osscar

Nu ne nez - ausu pastūzim jau nu gan ka vajadzētu būt vismaz uz pusi mazākam pieļaujamam DC offsetam nekā ampam. ampiem parasti pieļaujams ir ar 50mV. Tātad es teiktu , ka 25mV ir max pieņemami. Parasti labiem ampiem, kārtīgi ieregulējot - ir mazs dc offsets. Man F5 klona ampam iesilstot - virs 4-5mV nav. 
Nu DC offsets nozīmē, ka membrāna skaļrunim būs ofsetā, nevis pa vidu  ::  gan jau liels DC offsets degradē skaņu...nezinu precīzi. bet 20mV tie nebūs...

----------


## RudeWolf

Cik pārlasīju instrukcijas, tad ar trimpotiem normāli būtu tikt līdz 1mV, par pārējo parūpējoties opamps.

P.S. Es īsti neizprotu, kā DC servo var bojāt skaņu. Varbūt, ka kāds var izskaidrot?

----------


## Jurkins

Teikšu kā ir - es nevaru.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, ieslēgšu savu poketupumu un paprātuļošu. Pastūzim uz līnijas dzīvojas gan maiņstrāva gan līdzstrāva. Viens no manis kā pilnīga iesācēja risinājumiem būtu ielodēt līnijā kondiķi, jo tie līdzstrāvu nelaiž cauri. Bet, kā varenie audiofīli spriež- kondiķis uz signāla līnijas ir slikti. Tātad risinājums divi- uztaisīt ierīci, kas mēra signāla līdzstrāvas komponenti un to izlīdzina līnijā laižot tādu pašu pretējo signālu.

Tas servo strādā kaut kā līdzīgi?

----------


## osscar

es domāju, ka ja nu vienīgi tas opamps ir krapīgs, trokšņains un tā barošana ir švaka - tas var ievilkt ieejā drazu  ::  . Tātad, vajag labu opampu , noturīgu pret RF , tipa jfet ieeja ? + labu barošanu, pareizu montāžu ...nu var ievilkt opīti A klasē  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tak daudziem SE ampiem ir kondensatori izejā, gan atpakaļ saitē - un nekas - klausās tauta. Kondensatoru kropļojumi nav nemaz tik lieli. Vajag tikai lielas C kondensatoru - pēc D.selfa mērījumiem - jo lielāks - jo labāk - bija mērījumi - kaut kādi 96 000uf izejā jaudas ampam - un thd tāds pats kā bez C, tiesa - lielām jaudām ar C nav tik vienkārši .....vajag C , kurš tur daudz A. Nu ticība  ir laba lieta. Tāpat parasti  preampu un skaņu karšu izejās ir C un jaudas ampu ieejās ir C. ja nav neviena C - mazais DC offsets paliek par lielu spriegumu ampa izejā  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Ir plānots izmantot TL081 opampu. Cilvēks, kurš tos ampus ir taisījis teica, ka tas viņam esot uzrādījis vislabākos rezultātus. Domāju, ka sūdīgi tiešām nebūs.

----------


## osscar

ir protams labāki oapmpi - gan ar PSRR gan citiem parametriem -piem. opa 627 vai analogi , tiesa - TL maksā 0.5ls a šitie ap 25 ls  ::   ::   ::  lūk ticības spēks.

----------


## RudeWolf

Vot tas tik būs nummurs- pusi pastiprinātāja izmaksu sastādīs opampi...

...kas tiks izmantoti DC servo.

Viss mans hārdkõro hifilītiķu fõrums būs like:

----------


## Jurkins

> Ir plānots izmantot TL081 opampu. Cilvēks, kurš tos ampus ir taisījis teica, ka tas viņam esot uzrādījis vislabākos rezultātus. Domāju, ka sūdīgi tiešām nebūs.


 Nu lūk, uzprasi tam cilvēkam, kā tie labākie rezultāti izpaudās? Vai mērījumos.
DC servo strādā tieši tā, kā Tu uzrakstīji. Palasi vegalab forumu. Tur ir daudz par šo tēmu. Kādi opampu parametri ir svarīgi, kā un ko tie ietekmē. Kā un kāpēc svarīgi izvēlēties integratora RC, vai priekšā likt vēl vienu RC ķēdi, kādu RC ķēdi vajag un vai vajag opampa izejā, kā var izpausties, ja regulēšanas raksturlīkne ir galīgi irsā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Runa bija par mērījumiem, cik sapratu, tad viņš pēc profesijas ir elektroinženieris, tāpēc nebija iemesls neticēt. Viņš gan piebilda, ka šauboties vai tās atšķirības būs reāli dzirdamas.

----------


## Jurkins

Šo tēmu var palasīt

http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthread.php/35329

----------


## RudeWolf

Paldies, Jurkin! Jebkurā gadījumā- opampi stāvēs ligzdās. Ja būs luste, kādreiz iestūķēšu kaut ko par tiem 30LVL.

----------


## Jurkins

Lai tā īsti saprastu SERVO, jāmācās teroriju par automātiskajām regulēšanas sistēmām (vai kā tur pareizi), kādreiz RTU bija tāda lieta, bet viss ir aizmirsies. Man tas būs aktuāli, jo mani projekti ir ar Ku~30dB un nulle staigā vairāk nekā gribētos. Tā kā laiks pienāks.

----------


## karloslv

Par vadības sistēmām (control systems). Nav jau tur nekā diži sarežģīta, ja ar matemātiku draudzējas. Viens komentārs tik - līdzstrāva, vismaz matemātiski, principā nepastāv reālā ķēdē. Ja tev 5 gadus ķēdē ir spriegums 10V un pēc tam palielinās līdz 11V, tad tev ir darīšana ar ļoti zemas frekvences maiņstrāvu. Arī servo nevar noturēt ideālu līdzstrāvas režīmu izejā, jo tāda vienkārši nav - tā vietā ir zemfrekvenču filtrs, kurā noraksta visu zem 'līdzstrāvas', un to tad kompensē izejā.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu īsti tā nebūs, nepietiek ar to, ka integratoru uztver kā ZF filtru. To ARS raksturlīni var uztaisīt visādu. Par to, ka ideāli nebūs, pilnīgi piekrītu, bet cik īsti ideāli vajag. Ar kondiķi jau arī temperatūras dreifu nenoņemsi. Protams, ja difpakāpe uz dual traņa, kurš uz viena kristāla, tas būs nebūtiski, bet piem. es bezsaitniekā kondiķi nevaru ielikt (nav kur), tāpēc jāiztiek būs ar integratoru.
Kas man RudeWolf shēmā nepatīk? Difam strāvas avotu cenšas padarīt cik nu var ideālu. Dotajā gadījumā strāvu nosaka sprieguma kritums uz LEDa, bieži ar citu strāvas avotu stabilizē strāvu caur šo LED, bet šeit izmanto tieši to, ka sprieguma kritums uz LEDa mainās atkarībā no strāvas. Nu HVZ, cik tas ir slikti vai labi (Kaspichs droši vien mums visiem to izstāstītu), bet man nepatīk šitāds piegājiens.

----------


## karloslv

Bišķi jau samuldējos arī par to līdzstrāvu, tik gribēju pateikt, ka tas nav tik viennozīmīgi. Vismaz es servo darbību uztveru kā efektīvu AF filtru izejā ar ļoti zemu filtrēšanas frekvenci. Bet vispār es lasīju tēmu, meklējot kaut ko par vinila fonokorektoriem. Tas 180W korektors ir labs, ja?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, kaut kā aizrunājāmies galīgi ne par vinila korektoriem  :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Vai tad tīri teorētiski pastāv tāda lieta, kā pāreja no DC uz >0Hz AC? Man tādā iesācēju līmenī prātuļojot liekas, ka filtrs vnk kompensē visus spriegumus, kas stāv ilgāk par konkrētu laika vienību. Nezinu, 10Hz vai 1Hz ir tā robeža.

Par strāvas pievadu es pajautāšu tam cilvēkam, kurš ar to shēmu nāca klajā. Pieļauju, ka tur ir kāds kompromiss, jo sākotnēji šis pastiprinātājs bija domāts kā tīri budžeta modelis.

----------


## osscar

kur ir tas 180w korektors - > tas uz lampām ?

----------


## RudeWolf

Un vispābā osscar, gatavojies, kad es tev kritīšu virsū par korpusiem! Pašlaik noskatīts ir hifi2000 Galaxy.

P.s. Fonokorektori ir forši, bet mans plašu atksaņotājs ir pārāk širpotrebīgs un korektors jau tam ir iestrādāts iekšā. Tāpat kā arī ADC, lai varētu taisīt sūdīgus vinilripus.

----------


## osscar

hifi2000 nav lētim , bet smuki, liekas normundss bija  kādu no šiem mazajiem sūtījis, man tīri labi patīk askētiskās melnās un sudrabotās čina kastītes, lētas un ausu stipreklim - kā reiz.

----------


## RudeWolf

Skaiti, ka tur iekšā būs divas 160X90 plates,80mm transformators + rūme potam, slēdzim, pieslēgumiem.

----------


## osscar

nu jatik lielas plates, gandrīz kā jaudiniekam - tad vajag lielāku kasti. Plates gan varvienu virs otras likt ?

----------


## RudeWolf

Hmm... Stipreklim plate, cik uzmetu ar visiem kankariem nebūs īpaši biezāka par 20mm. Vienīgais, ka tie izmēri ko pateicu nav gluži milimetrs milimetrā, tāpēc šaubos, ka stūru caurumi sakritīs. Baroklim konstrukcijā ir kādi 30mm radiatori, tāpēc tur atkal var būt problēmas ar augstumiem.

Nez, ja likt vienu uz otra, tad tur ķap-ļap risinājumi var sanākt. Un tie man ne īpaši patīk.

----------


## osscar

nu nez, rūpnieciskām platēm tak urbumi precīzi - pielikumā zilais čaina amps. Tas manām DIY platēm (bildē ) var stūri nesakrist un es neesošo garo distanceru vietās izmantoju uzgriežņus  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Nē nu vienai platei es zinu ražotāja izmērus 3,5''x6'', bet otru pats ar lineālu nomērīju un tādi (3,5''x6'') tie izmēri man nesanāk. Nekas, saņemšu barokļa plati un tad uzlikšu vienu uz otras.

----------


## tornislv

> t... re kur uzsāku izgatavot pārslēdzēju pastūžiem    - lai var ar vienu pāri akustikām klausīties 2 pastūžus.


 Ak, es šodien domāju visu dienu galvā izmaksas, cik izmaksās matrica "trīs pastiprinātāji uz 2 pāriem skandu", sapratu, ka krietni virs 100 Ls, pat ne biampingā un biwiringā (modushop kaste, Ntie komplekti ar labajiem eBay štepseļiem, labi 25A releji, barošanas trafs, vadība relejiem ... plānprātā sāku dizainēt hardwired apejas shēmu gadījumam, ja elektrība izbeidzas un nevar relejus pieslēgt, līdz sapratu, ka bez elektrības arī ampi nestrādās un muzaks nespēlēs  :: 
Atvaļinājums laikam prasās  ::

----------


## osscar

uh, man gan pāris dienas brīvas, nupat no ezera atbraucu - besis. bet biku paskrūvēju savu switchu - aizmugurē lietotie konektori - šajos gan tik ciešā izpildījumā dakās neieskrūvēsi - vai nu vadi vai banāni. Vadu gadījumā ,  jāpieloka aizmugures kontakt plāksne (jo ja pa stipru pievelk - tā var pagriezties konektors kopā ar visu paplāksni un salaist uz "īso") Diemžēl tādi izolētie un lodējamie konektori,  kā tas lielais bildē ir dārgāki un 2x lielāki, tos es rekomendēju - jo ir izolēti + vads lodējās pie skrūves ass un ja arī pagriežas konektors - uz īso nekas nesaies.vēl tik kaut kādi apzīmējumi jāsaliek, jo pēc 2 aliem var arī pareizi nepievienot  ::  


Bet nu pie topika :
vēl uzsāku vākt RIAA korektoru saules paneļus - bildē divi 15V paneļi + 4x 3.2W ledi - viss kopā savu pāris desmitus ls izmaksāja (jā slinks , pats nelodēju, bet no dzeltenajiem uzsūtīju - vienai platei nav mala nogriezta - bet spīd baigi labi ) . tagad vēl trafs jāpiemeklē un kāda kastīte kur to hamburgeru ielikt.

----------


## JDat

Saules bateriju linku vari iemest? Tubiš pie kuriem dzeltenajiem var nopirkt.

----------


## osscar

nav palicis history ebaja..tas tikai 60 dienas rāda....jā,meklē pēc solar  panel 15V vai 12V šie bija 60 mA http://www.ebay.com/itm/15V-65MA-1W-...item5ae2c58e13

šis varētu būt.

----------


## osscar

vēl interesanti par saules paneļu/bateriju trokšņiem - salodēšu rīt (šodien slinkums)  pamēģināšu ar EMU  samērīt. Iespējams, ka saules paneļiem jāliek kāda induktivitāte vai ? neesmu arī baigi lasījis par tēmu, bet pieļauju , ka rodas kādi trokšņi arī tajos paneļos. Patestēju ar rūtera barokli 12V - viens panelis ar 2 LED blokiem dod ārā 15,26V. Ok, pie slodzes kritīsies - bet ja būs 24-27V  no diviem - būs labi.

----------


## JDat

itkā jau ne pa tēmu, bet... Man nedaudz ir interese par saules baterijām. Nesitiet stipri, jo es mācos. Pagaidām izaugu līdz kurmu atbaidītājam uz saules baterijām. Nē, Tā tomēr ir dārza lampiņa. Pa 1.20 Ls sanān baigais kits.  ::  2V saules bačuriņa, no kuras izr izspiest ap 60 mW. Klāt nāk 1.2V Ni-MH 600 mA*H aķitis; Baltā gaismas diode (žēl ka ne zila, pokemoniem patiktu), spolīte; 4 kāju mikrene un Jedi zobens-vampīru dūrejs. Par ko es te aizrāvos? Āāā pa 1.20 Ls tieku pie kaudzes ar hlamu, kas var noderēt un ir lētāk ne kā ELFA/Argus.

Bet nedaudz pa tēmu. Ja jau trokšņi. Spīdināju ekonomisko spuldzi un uz osciļa skatījos kas ar baču notiek. A uz osciļa smukas 100 Hz pulsācijas... Domāju ka tas jānem vērā. Varbūt tomēr RIAA labāk ar parastām bačūrām darbināt? Neliks tak priekš RIAA impulskonvertoru vai kaudzi ar elektrolītu bundžām...

PS: Šodien biju Liepājā. Graudu ielā, laikam, uz jumta rēgojās 3 saules paneļi. Apdriskāti nedaudz. Kur fiška īpašniekam? Varbūt tas ir Defa īpašums... Halavnā enerģija taču...

----------


## osscar

es jau tagad ar bačām darbinu - bet reizi gadā jāmaina. Plus lasīju diyaudio topiku par bateriju trokšņiem - tur arī interesanti - dažādiem bateriju tipiem un dažādām kapacitātēm dažādi trokšņi - nu protams zem-100db. bet interesanti. gribas tā lai nav jāmaina baterijas + lai ir tīrs DC. pēc iespējas. protams , pieļauju, ka labs regulators + laba montāža var būt tīrāks DC par bateriju.

----------


## JDat

Tur jau jāsaprot kādi trokšņi, kāpēc, cik daudz un cik daudz ir vērts ar to cīnīties. Saules baterijām ar savi trokšņi, un varbūt arī pats kodolreaktors kaut ko dod klāt...

----------


## Jurkins

Ja kaut kur skrien elektroni, tad būs trokšņi. Un viņi skrien... i saules baterijās, i AAA baterijās (protams, ne jau ar gaismas ātrumu kā sildītajos vados :: ). Tas vairāk izklausās pēc reliģijas. Protams, var pamēģināt, kāpēc ne, nu tā - redzesloka paplašināšanai.

----------


## JDat

> Protams, var pamēģināt, kāpēc ne, nu tā - redzesloka paplašināšanai.


 Tieši tā, bet ne audiolietu kontekstā...

----------


## Isegrim

Domāju, ka nav jēgas barot phono preampu no solārcellēm. Ķīmiskais avots, protams, ir tīrāks par jebkuru regulatoru no tīkla, un reizi gadā baterijas mainīt ir lētāk, nekā aplaisties ar solārcellēm un visu pārējo, kas ar to saistīts. Vienīgā nelaime, ka jau parastam opampam vajag 10 celles uz plecu. Kur nu vēl 'tranzistoru kapsētai' ar plus/mīnus 30 V barošanu... Pirms trešdaļas gadsimta biju uztaisījis sev preampu - korpusā/ekrānā PCB ar opampiem un turpat 6 gab. 'plakanās' baterijas. Maģīša magnētelektriskie  indikatori barošanas kontrolei abās polaritātēs. Trokšņu un fona ziņā pārspēja visus. Tik reiz uzrāvos - nenoķēru brīdi, kad leišu ražotā baterija sāka tecēt; saēda cinkojumu. Turpmāk baterijas liku polietilēna kulītē. Tās nebūt nebija modernās 'alkaline' celles, nobeidzās ātrāk, nekā ķīmiskā enerģija paspēja izbeigties. Ar šodienas 'alkaline' AA cellītēm tāds verķis varētu darboties pat 2 gadus un ilgāk - cik tad tagad to vinilu klausāmies. Varētu pielietot akumulatorus, ko pielādēt pa starpu, kamēr galdiņš negriežas. Bet tiem atkal sarežģīta kontrole jātaisa; tik vienīgi lead/acid baterijas var pastāvīgi 'čūkstināt' (šos varētu pielādēt arī no saules).

----------


## Jurkins

Feti strādājot pie zemām temperatūrām. Var mēģināt ieejas pakāpi ar šķidro slāpekli atdzesēt līdz kādiem -190. ::

----------


## habitbraker

> .... tik vienīgi lead/acid baterijas var pastāvīgi 'čūkstināt' (šos varētu pielādēt arī no saules).


 Ar ''patstaaviigi chuukstinaat'' Tu domaaji laadeet un lietot reizee? Ko par taadu rezhiimu teiktu NiMH/Kd?

----------


## Isegrim

'Lead/acid' var šādi 'buferī' turēt (drošības sistēmās - čūkst dažus gadus, tad tāpat samazinās kapacitāte un nonīkst, UPSī tam ir jaukts cikls). Niķeļa cellēm tikai ciklēšana pieņemama (bez starplādēšanām). Litija akumulatori šajā ziņā 'elastīgāki'. 
"laadeet un lietot reizee" - tas tāpat nozīmē uzlādi vai izlādi; atkarībā no tā, kura strāva lielāka.

----------

